# F935 Lawnmower overheating



## patrick22 (Jul 9, 2015)

I have a F935 front lawnmower that has an overheating problem. The radiator is clean, I have changed the thermostat (this stopped the light from coming on and allows the motor to start after it heats up) but it still heats up and steams the overflow. Has anyone else had this issue? If yes, how did you repair it? Thanks


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello patrick22,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

From the John Deere website (response to overheating):

Reduce load or speed. 
Coolant low. 
Faulty radiator cap or fan. 
Loose or faulty alternator belt. 
Dirty intake screen or radiator. 
Cooling system needs flushing. 
Faulty thermostat. 
Faulty water temperature indicator or sender. 
_________________________________________________

Consider a cooling system flush.

If there is a transmission fluid cooling radiator in front of the engine cooling system radiator, clean between the radiators.

Does the engine overheat very rapidly? If so, check for bubbles in the coolant (head gasket leak).


----------

